# Why is that repulsive transgendered mutant Robin Roberts on national TV?



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 20, 2012)

She's the co-host of Good Morning America and she's not just plain - she's UGLY.   Either

1.  ABC is pushing the LGBT agenda on us again or

2.  She's blackmailing some bigshot at ABC


----------



## g5000 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've never seen Good Morning America, so I have no idea who Robin Roberts is.  I just wonder why YOU are bitching about a TV show.

Change the channel.

.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 20, 2012)

So I googled Robin Roberts and read the wiki page about her.

She had breast cancer and went through chemo.  Because of the chemo, she wore a wig for a while, then stopped wearing the wig.

I can see how someone with seven pounds of brain damage might mistake her resultant appearance to mean she was transgender.



Actually no.  I can't see how some idiot would believe that.



Now she is fighting MDS, a kind of blood cancer.  That should make your day.





.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 20, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> She's the co-host of Good Morning America and she's not just plain - she's UGLY.   Either
> 
> 1.  ABC is pushing the LGBT agenda on us again or
> 
> 2.  She's blackmailing some bigshot at ABC



The black lady?

Yeah she was an anchor here on Fox News Chicago for a long time.... She was just a reporter - had no idea her politics were so fucked up....

Chicago is like room 101 from Orwells 1984.

If Chicago had an anthem it would be "Hotel California."


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2012)

Stay classy, right wingers.  





On July 31, 2007, Roberts announced during the live broadcast of Good Morning America that she had been diagnosed with an early form of breast cancer. She noticed a lump through self-examination the day they were working on Joel Siegel's farewell on Good Morning America. (Siegel died from colon cancer.)[13] Roberts underwent surgery on August 3, and six days later it was announced by ABC News that Roberts was planning to return to the anchor desk on August 13.
Roberts announced on The Ellen DeGeneres Show on September 5, 2007, that she was healthier now than before the cancer but still faces future treatment. She also revealed that a mammogram did not detect her cancer but a follow-up ultrasound did. Roberts shaved her head during chemotherapy treatment. She wore a wig on Good Morning America because she "didn't want to distract viewers from the news." On April 21, 2008, Roberts stopped wearing the wig. As of January 10, 2008, Roberts had completed her eight chemotherapy treatments. She then had 6½ weeks of radiation treatment, which was completed as of March 28, 2008.[citation needed]
In early 2007 Roberts published a book, From the Heart: Seven Rules to Live By,[14] of which she said, "I'm a big believer that you have to put yourself in position for good things to happen to you." She discussed the book and her Christian faith on the CBN.[15]
On June 11, 2012, five years after the start of Roberts's fight with breast cancer, she announced on Good Morning America that she has MDS or myelodysplastic syndrome. Roberts also announced that her sister, Sally-Ann Roberts, is an almost exactly perfect match for bone marrow, and the transplant will happen in either the late summer or the fall. She has stated that with the help of her faith, her family and her GMA family she knows that she will overcome this condition. [16]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Roberts_(newscaster)


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 20, 2012)

Shogun said:


> Stay classy, right wingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In what universe is cancer a "get out of jail free" card when it comes to fucked up politics?

Lets also not forget progressives were spewing "don't vote for McCain because he has a tumor in his face and might die before his term."

Now shut the fuck up...


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 21, 2012)

g5000 said:


> So I googled Robin Roberts and read the wiki page about her.
> 
> She had breast cancer and went through chemo.  Because of the chemo, she wore a wig for a while, then stopped wearing the wig.
> 
> ...



I don't care.  She's ugly - that's the issue and she should not be in entertainment.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 21, 2012)

We're HAVE to love her because she's Gay and had Cancer?

Wimmen on TV are *supposed* to be good lookin'.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 21, 2012)

I was thinking about this woman not the one in question...

Fox News Chicago's Robin Robinson Apologizes for Saying There is No Santa On Air: Chicagoist


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 22, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> We're HAVE to love her because she's Gay and had Cancer?
> 
> Wimmen on TV are *supposed* to be good lookin'.



When you're in entertainment, looks matter. In fact for newsreaders, that's all that matters.


----------

